

Looking for programmers - Frank_Philip

I am an entrepreneur and Co-Founder of a German based start-up and we are looking for some programmers. Interested ? please come back to me mueller.beteiligungs.gmbh@googlemail.com
======
gharbad
Care to share anything about your technology stack, or what /type/ of
programmers you are looking for?

~~~
mooism2
In particular, are these telecommute jobs or are you looking for someone based
in Germany? And is your company language German or English?

